# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met ziekenhuizen in Nederland >  Ervaringen met Antoni van Leeuwenhoek Ziekenhuis

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
Antoni van Leeuwenhoek Ziekenhuis
Plesmanlaan 121
Amsterdam

Bezoek de website van Antoni van Leeuwenhoek Ziekenhuis


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met Antoni van Leeuwenhoek Ziekenhuis.*

----------


## roggebrood

Ik heb in ziekenhuis Medisch spectrum Twente te Enschede gelegen, wegens uitval van mijn arm.
Bij het onderzoeken hebben ze een rare zwelling in mijn nekwervels gevonden.
Omdat dit nog niet eerder voorgekomen was in medische historie hebben ze met het Nederlands Kanker Instituut Antoni van Leeuwenhoek Ziekenhuis overlegd. En ik moest voor de verdere behandeling mij daar melden.

Ik moest me een half uur voor afspraak melden voor inschrijving, waar al je gegevens worden geregistreerd en een foto van je wordt gemaakt zodat de artsen sneller terug kunnen denken wie, wie was. Vond dat al een heel erg groot toppunt.

Bij het gesprek werd eerst gevraagd hoe ik er onder was, en wat ik meegemaakt had, wat ik te horen had gekregen en waar ik zelf van uit ging.
Toen hebben ze een lichaamsonderzoek gedaan, om te kijken als mijn reflexen en gevoel wel normaal zijn.

Daarna mocht ik op foto's zien hoe het in mijn nek eruit zag en heeft ze gezegd dat ik voor onderzoeken in Enschede terecht mocht en dat ze in Amsterdam beoordelen wat ze er verder mee gaan doen.

Met mijn arts in Amsterdam heb ik nu dus 1 keer gezien en verder wou ze om reistijd te besparen de rest zoveel mogelijk telefonisch afronden. En indien ik haar wou zien elk moment een afspraak kan maken.

Mijn ervaring is tot nu toe zeer positief alleen nog afwachten wat uit de onderzoeken komt

----------

